# 2014 Live Find and Human Remains in a Disaster Environment



## SHARON E. AVILA (Jun 16, 2013)

This seminar will focus on the search for both live and human remains in and around suburban and urban rubble and is open to K-9/Handler Teams of ALL experience levels.<?xml:namespace prefix = "o" ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
Designed to assist those preparing for the State or NASAR Disaster tests, and beyond, this training will also prepare handlers for a variety of real world incidents.<o></o>
<o> </o>
*Topics to include:<o></o>*
§ Alert training on various surfaces. (Will include refinds, passive alerts and active alerts) *<o></o>*
§ Rubble familiarization and exercises to increase confidence<o></o>
§ Distraction training for a disaster<o></o>
§ Basics of directional control and emergency stop<o></o>
§ Efficient and safe use of the canine during searching<o></o>
§ Search strategies for collapsed structures<o></o>
<o> </o>
*Dates:* Saturday, February 8<SUP>th</SUP>, 2013 & Sunday, February 9<SUP>th</SUP>, 2013 <o></o>
*Place:* Tampa, Florida <o></o>
*Amount:* $125.00 per K-9/Handler team (2<SUP>nd</SUP> K-9 will be $75.00)<o></o>
*Reservation deadline*: January 25<SUP>th</SUP>, 2014 - *This seminar fills up quickly and since seating is limited, early <o></o>*
* registration is recommended.<o></o>*
*K-9 FRIENDLY HOTELS CLOSEST TO THE TRAINING AREA: <o></o>*
Red Roof Inn - 10121 Horace Ave. Brandon, Fl. - (813)-681-8484*<o></o>*
La Quinta Inn - 310 Grand Regency Blvd, Brandon, FL 33510 - (813) 643-0574<o></o>

CONTACT SHARON AVILA - NATIONAL CENTER FOR K-9 TRAINING FOR MORE INFORMATION - 727-439-1569 OR [email protected]


----------

